# AquaJournal #121



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Whoo Hooo!! Ricky Cain is all over AquaJournal #121. I'm in a few places, but not as much as Ricky.

Ben


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

RIcky?!? I guess that's fitting for the halloween theme :0). haha....


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

AquaJournal to some, to others.. Halloween candy..

--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very cool guys!


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*Well I'm late on this one*

Yes, I even speak Japanese in the issue.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

All you have to do is add an "o" to the English word and the Japanese understand it.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*月刊「アクア・ジャーナル」Vol.121発売のお知らせ "O"*

月刊「アクア・ジャーナル」vol.121は10月12日発売です。今回の特集は「水草レイアウト『上達』セミナー」と題し、先ごろ行われた「ネイチャーアクアリウム・パーティー2005」のセミナー模様を中心に水草レイアウトのポイントを解説します。「アクア・ジャーナル」Vol.121は、赤のロゴが目印です。
*"O"*

Now what does it say?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I said ad an "O" to the end of the English not Japanese.


----------

